# "Das System kann die angegebene Datei nicht finden&quot



## Strolch (22. Jul 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe auf einem Tomcat5 Server im Ordner \webapps\shop\WEB-INF\classes ein Package, in welchem sich ein von mir genutztes Servlet befindet. Dieses Servlet soll per


```
cfg.addFile("vinylversand.hbm.xml");
```
auf eine Hibernate Mapping File zugreifen. Leider bekomm ich immer _net.sf.hibernate.MappingException: java.net.MalformedURLException: vinylversand.hbm.xml (Das System kann die angegebene Datei nicht finden)_. Diese Datei befindet sich aber in allen Verzeichnissen: \shop, \WEB-INF, \classes und in dem Package selber auch.

In welchem Kontext arbeitet das Servlet bzw. wie kann ich es dazu bringen, die Datei zu finden?


----------



## DP (22. Jul 2004)

schmeiss die datei mal in %catalina_home% rein.

cu


----------



## Strolch (22. Jul 2004)

Bringt nix.  :?


----------



## Guest (24. Jul 2004)

Versuche das hier
	
	
	
	





```
public void doGet(HttpServletRequest request,...
...
String path = new StringBuffer(request.getContextPath()).append("/vinylversand.hbm.xml").toString();
```


----------



## meez (2. Aug 2004)

Oder so:


```
String path = getServletContext().getRealPath("/shop/vinylversand.hbm.xml");
```


----------

